# Show Designer 1 + X-Move



## Peppe (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi!

Is there anyone here that uses Show Designer with ADJ X-move? If so please tell me what you think / Peppe - Sweden


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 13, 2008)

Welcome to the Booth Pepe! This forum is basically just for introducing yourself and many of our expert readers don't visit this forum. Go post your question in the lighting forum and you'll get a much better response. 

I can tell you this. American DJ is about the lowest quality cheapest price manufacturer you can buy without going to an unknown Chinese manufacturer. Don't get me wrong, they have their place in the entertainment industry, it's just not in the professional concert or theater area. ADJ's main market is lower budget clubs and DJ's. Unfortunately for your question, most of the experts around this website work in the professional theater or concert world. Although ADJ makes many fun products they just aren't relibable enough or bright enough to use in professional situations thus they are often the target of jokes around here instead. 

Best wishes and don't be shy get in and post!


----------



## cdub260 (Nov 13, 2008)

gafftaper said:


> Don't get me wrong, they have their place in the entertainment industry, it's just not in the professional concert or theater area.



Oh, I don't know about that. I had to create a large fire cracker effect for the 2007 Pageant of the Masters. American DJ's Flash Rope worked great for that effect.


----------

